# Oreo is here



## Hedgehogs (Apr 8, 2009)

HE'S HERE!!! HE'S HERE!!! Finally after 6 months of waiting my lil' boy Oreo is here! I just brought him home like an hour ago. He's very sweet and he is really cute. :lol: He also has a great personality. He's exploring his cage at the moment. Well that's it for now though I will post pictures later. Maybe tomorrow.

- Daniel


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

*Re: Oreo is here!! He's here!!!*

You must be so happy  I remember the day I brought my hedgies home, it was so worth the wait.

Enjoy your little one and congratulations!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Oreo is here!! He's here!!!*

You survived the wait! Congrats. Now we need pics... :lol:


----------



## Hedgehogs (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Oreo is here!! He's here!!!*

One question though. :?: Can I start holding him today or should I wait for tomorrow?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Oreo is here!! He's here!!!*

You can hold him today, but just let him hang out in your lap or something. Nothing too stressful for a few days.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Oreo is here!! He's here!!!*

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh A new baby!!!!!


----------



## Hedgehogs (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Oreo is here!! He's here!!!*

Is this normal behavior for a baby? Like I'll walk into the room and he'll be running on his wheel then when he sees me he freezes for like 2 seconds then runs behind the wheel and tries to hide his face. What's this behavior supposed to be? Is he nervous, shy, scared?

EDIT : He's also trying to climb the walls. Why is he doing that? I'm worried he might break a leg or something.

EDIT : again. I've also found little quills all over his cage like the size of my pinkie nail. Is this quilling? ( like 1-1/2cm I have small hands haha )


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Oreo is here!! He's here!!!*

freezeing on his wheel is very normal for hedgies, especially new baby's.
even when my hedgie was older she still did that, it just all depends on the hedgie. 

what type of cage do you have? you are deffinitly going to want to block him off from climbing some how. even a slight fall could cause serious problems.

and yes it sounds like he is quilling, but keep an eye out for mites just in case


----------



## Hedgehogs (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Oreo is here!! He's here!!!*

I have a super pet cage I think 40 by 20inches? and the space between the bars is about one inch. And the times he starts to climb the wall is when he tries to hide from me. I also hear him scratch himself or something.


----------



## basmati (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Oreo is here!! He's here!!!*

Congrats on your new hedgie. It has been a long wait for you. Enjoy your little quills.


----------



## Hedgehogs (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Oreo is here!! He's here!!!*

Ok so his first day was great. When I was handling him he never huffed up or balled up. Though when his quills poked my arm my arm started to itch. And now he doesn't try to hide or climb. I think he's pretty much used to the house now. I will make sure to post pics by the end of this week. Oh and I also saw him annoiting for the first time. I gave him a meal worm and he annoited with half of it and ate the rest.


----------



## JerseyDM (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Oreo is here!! He's here!!!*

Congrats on your hedgie!

I just got mine 4 days ago... the wait was the worst haha.

Whenever I come into the room and my hog is out of his igloo, he'll freeze... sometimes he'll even run back inside his igloo and wait for me to leave, I'm guessing its instinct for him to stay safe.

I haven't had a problem with climbing walls since my cage only has a couple horizontal bars.

The quilling should be perfectly normal, you want to make sure they all have follicles at one end (they look like tiny balls) which indicate quilling. If they don't have follicles it could be mites. I've been collecting the quills, he sheds pinto quills a lot more than his normal ones. :lol:

Your arm and hands should continue to be irritated by the hedgehog, especially the quills, for a while until your skin gets used to it.


----------



## Hedgehogs (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Oreo is here!! He's here!!!*

Ok thanks.  
Now I'm not as worried as I used to be. There are follicles on the end of the quills and he's not climbing the walls anymore. Today I also experienced cleaning the dirtiest wheel in history.....I 'm still getting shivers. hahaah :lol: Anyways oreo is now asleep in my shirt.


----------



## Hedgehogs (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Oreo is here!! He's here!!!( with pics )*

Oh and here are a few pics I snapped of him when I caught him exploring. He's so cute! 



















I'll try to get his entire face next time! :lol:


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: Oreo is here!! He's here!!!( with pics )*

Ahh, a cutie! And a shy little fellow. Love the second pic. x


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Oreo is here!! He's here!!!( with pics )*

i just love his color! he is such a cutie!
and you will get used to the wheel =P after time it becomes a normal part of life!
hehehe


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Oreo is here!! He's here!!!( with pics )*

How adorable. And that second picture!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hedgehogs (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Oreo is here!! He's here!!!( with pics )*

So here's some pics from yesterday's bonding time. He was so nice and he even snuggled up against my arm and almost fell asleep until my doggies started to bark outside. :roll: 
Ok so here they are! :

This is him just exploring.









This is him chillin' just relaxin' :lol: 









These are of him just being cute and curious.

















And here he is at the end of bonding time cowering at the site of a mealie.









Isn't he such a cutie??? Haha I love him so much and today's only the 3rd day he's here.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Oreo is here!! He's here!!!(with pics)(new pics)*

GAH you are killin me with these pictures!!!!


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: Oreo is here!! He's here!!!(with pics)(new pics)*

Your little Oreo is quite adorable. That photo of him half hiding his face is super cute.


----------



## Hedgehogs (Apr 8, 2009)

UPDATE : 
Oreo is doing great. He's very nice and slept on my lap atleast twice now. He never puffs up(at me) and comes out of a ball in 1 second. Wow and the quilling is going great. I've collected over 20 quills already. And he doesn't seem too grumpy. He's also annoited twice yesterday and now my skin doesn't feel as irritaded. That's it for now.

-Daniel


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Oreo is adorable!
I love his color.
And it sounds like he is doing great!


----------



## Hedgehogs (Apr 8, 2009)

Ok last night I discovered one little problem. Oreo has dry skin. This morning I found a bunch of small flakes of dead skin all around his cage. So today I'm going to buy some flaxseed oil from walgreens but what brand should I get? How should I apply it? In his food or should I massage it into his quills or something? Thanks.

-Daniel


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

The brand doesn't matter as long as you get the plain flax oil capsules. Just use a needle to poke a hole in one and drizzle the oil on his food. If you happen to give him a bath, you can squeeze it onto his back when you're done (you might want to give him a quick rinse before drying, to spread it around).


----------



## Hedgehogs (Apr 8, 2009)

Ok thanks!


----------



## Hedgehogs (Apr 8, 2009)

Another question. Is it ok to have oreo out before dark?


-Daniel


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Hedgehogs said:


> Another question. Is it ok to have oreo out before dark?
> 
> -Daniel


That really depends on each individual hedgehog. Now, if you wanted to un-nocturnalize(yay for making up new words) him, then no, do not try to change his time cycles, as you will end up with a very upset and unhealthy hedgehog. Hedgehogs are nocturnal and should remain nocturnal and be allowed to wake up whenever they chose to wake up.

That being said, my boy normally wakes up at around 9-10pm, and that would be when I wake him up if I've noticed he hasn't come out to eat yet. This is also the time when I usually take him out for bonding time as well.

Now, on foot bath days, I take him out earlier (7-8pm) just to ensure that he has plenty of time to dry. But this only happens about twice a month.

I have also taken my boy out during the day, to give him some sunlight time. This happens about once a month, if even, and he's only out for about an hour, and I don't bother him at all for the rest of the day and night. However, all he does is snuggle close to me and try to sleep. And I just let him sleep beside me, not making him wake up. Now obviously, this would be like going to vet appointments, and once in a awhile is ok, but not a daily thing.


----------



## Hedgehogs (Apr 8, 2009)

Ok thanks. That's what I meant like taking him outside time to time. And giving him some sunlight.

-daniel


----------



## rtc (Sep 5, 2008)

As for your cage; do you have plastic or something along the outside sides since you've listed that it has bars? I've read that it is better to have an edge along the side of the cage to avoidfthem climbing the bars of the cage. The little fella could get a paw stuck or fall if he figures out how to climb higher. 

For the more seniors on here... am I correct?

Scott.


----------



## Hedgehogs (Apr 8, 2009)

Ok thank you but Oreo isn't climbing the cage anymore ( thank God haha ). :lol: 

-Daniel


----------



## Hedgehogs (Apr 8, 2009)

Hahaah Ok another question for you guys:
Oreo has been sleeping a lot more than he has been awake. I know that it is not hibernation because i give him 12 hours of light and my room is always kept at a stable 77-78 degrees. He is eating and drinking fine and his poop is a slolid brown. Do babies sleep more than adults? Oreo is now 8 weeks. And if they do sleep more, until how old will they be?


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah babies do sleep a lot more then adults.

In a month or so he should start staying awake a bit longer.
I'm sorry I can't give you an exact age they start staying up longer I've only had 1 baby and she just started staying up longer about a month ago and she is 5 months old now.


----------

